# Trying To Get Me Shot



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm tierd of coming home with wet feet from Turkey hunting,told my wife I needed some Rubber Boots.She brought home some Black ones with Red Soles :doh: I told her I don't think so.

She took them back I'm going to get some Green ones in the morning.

big rockpile


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I was shot 6 years ago during turkey season....it aint no fun..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

People just got to understand you don't want to wear Red,White,Blue or Black out Turkey hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

OK I will ask.
Why not the colors?
And arent you supposed to be wearing orange?
Peter


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gish, I thought that's what they made MUD for - to cover up all them strange colors!:banana02:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

pred said:


> OK I will ask.
> Why not the colors?
> And arent you supposed to be wearing orange?
> Peter


Most hunters of wild turkeys wear camo, because turkeys have very good vision and use eyesight as a primary defense. Turkeys are colored black (body) with red, white and/or blue coloring in the head.

Big Rockpile doesn't want to pick lead pellets out of his hide, for the rest of his life, from another careless hunter.


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

diamondtim said:


> Most hunters of wild turkeys wear camo, because turkeys have very good vision and use eyesight as a primary defense. Turkeys are colored black (body) with red, white and/or blue coloring in the head.
> 
> Big Rockpile doesn't want to pick lead pellets out of his hide, for the rest of his life, from another careless hunter.


They call that "taking sound shots around here"........:bash:.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

You figured out what it was you did to tick her off before she went and got those fancy boots?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frankva said:


> You figured out what it was you did to tick her off before she went and got those fancy boots?




:shrug: I know I use to take her Bow Hunting all the time until she started talking about how easy it would be to shoot me with her Bow while out hunting.  Well I was no longer interested in taking her out.

big rockpile


----------

